# front disc brakes for honda



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

anybody running the front disc brakes on your honda. I've got a 300 with the kit on it since march i've had nothing but problems with it. So far i've had 3 wheel studs break a caliper started leaking and all 4 pads are shot already. Anybody else having any problems.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

where'd that kit come from? hyperparts?


----------



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

high lifter


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Not here My buddys foreman has a HL kit and it has never given us a prob Mud does eat the pads up like every three rides (not really) prob about 3 times a year


----------



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

high lifter claims to have sold over 9000 of these kits over the years with little to no problems. this is my 11 year old son's bike so that may be the problem you think ???


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

not sure man maybe just a lemon Hl crap can leave you with a :rippedhand:feeling


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

my buddy put the superatv kit off ebay on his bike and doesnt seem to have a problem. i have another kit sittin at the house for my dad's bike. on day i wanna put some on mine


----------

